
Westworld Is Strikingly Real: AI Could Be Conscious and Unpredictable - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/westworld-is-strikingly-real-ai-could-be-conscious-and-unpredictable
======
tdicola
I wonder how long it will take starting from now (in years), until we detect
the first lie coming from an AI.

